# Bleach Live Action



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Apr 5, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOO!! They have the power to out-troll Kubo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

FUCK! Another thread! JESUS MAN!


----------



## DreadTalon (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's hope it's not another Dragonball Evolution


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 5, 2010)

Bleach: Year One

Cast

Ichigo Kurosaki.... Chris Evans
Isshin Kurosaki.... Mark Strong
Rukia Kuchiki .... Kirsten Dunst
Inoue Orihime.... Lyndsy Fonseca
Ishia Uryu.... Christopher Plasse
Sado Yasutora....


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 5, 2010)

Srsly????????


----------



## ethereal (Apr 5, 2010)

Search function?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 5, 2010)

Well fuck. This is not real right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Remember when everyone thought Dragon Ball would never be made? Man, those were the good old days.

I have no faith in anime to live-action, so I probably won't see this. I don't even watch Bleach anyway.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol they are probably going to be dicks or something and change the title to God of death or something retarded like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

The Deadly Hollows.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 5, 2010)

Probably just call them Reapers

This Could turn out like DB:E

Or it could Be Like Speed Racer [which is a good thing]


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 5, 2010)

Lets hope they dont mess it up too much like they did dbz .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

They'll replace all of their abilities with earth bending or something.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm freaking praying that they wont westernize it too much I mean look how it didn't work for DBE.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

> Lol they are probably going to be dicks or something and change the title to God of death or something retarded like that



They better not mess the title up and make it more appropriete, a film about Gods of death should obviously be named after a chemical that you use to clean your toilet.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Apr 5, 2010)

I see your point lol....

Anyways, Aizen anyone?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2010)

I doubt it will be made. Remember that Dragonball is considered to be one of the most popular animes ever, far more iconic than Bleach is and ever will be(i'm not saying better). So thats an obvious one to make. 

But it flopped. Well, okay, it didnt actually flop. It grossed almost 60,000,000 world wide at a budget of 30,000,000(I think). But the reception was so bad that no one wants to see another.

Speedracer did flop, however, and that had more fans than DBE. 

I think it comes down to how well the new Avatar movie does, because right now, live action anime adaptations havent been doing too well.

In terms of quality, it wont work. None of the arcs have the structure for a live action movie. Soul Society arc is my favorite, but there are too many characters for a live action to give them enough credibility. The rescue Orihime arc was the same thing except with MORE characters. The current arc is personally boring me(Too much action). Prior to that, there is no real story for a movie to work.

Most anime won't work in general. Dragonball could've worked just from the 1st arc(The Namic arc would would as well.....Buu arc might, Cell would be passable)......but obviously they screwed that up.

Naruto would only work if it was the Zabuza arc and tbh, that arc bored me. 

I wouldnt think Death Note would work, but some brilliant writing saved it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 5, 2010)

*grabbing a shotgun and slowly reloading up like a crazy psychopath*

 Bleach Live Action? It....Is....Going.....Suck.....Ass! 

One day, Naruto and One Piece Live Action might be on the target list for USA? Holyshit, they're going to fuck up them.....

I don't want to see some cocky American boy with a huge-ass spike hairs go emo with hollow power, no thanks.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 6, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Bleach: Year One
> 
> Cast
> 
> ...




Fix'd

Wasnt there a thread for this?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2010)

Moonwalker said:


> Anyways, Aizen anyone?



Brandon Routh


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2010)

Ewwww           .


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Ewwww           .




What you cant see it?

i can


----------



## Harihara (Apr 8, 2010)

oh god really..really 

if this is serious then I'm definitley looking forward to it


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 9, 2010)

Bleach is a shitty manga, but if done right the movie could have some crazy fights.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2010)

bleach is just flying people with swords.

this will be another couching tiger hidden dragon but with a dash of magic.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 9, 2010)

I read the title and thought 'The anime has gone south, might as well kick it at the same time with this'.

I agree with MH, the reception of DBE is going to make all future anime movie plans having serious reconsiderations. 

Is Bleach even big in America TV wise?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> bleach is just flying people with swords.
> 
> this will be another couching tiger hidden dragon but with a dash of magic.


.....no



Black Wraith said:


> Is Bleach even big in America TV wise?




its one of the three anime left on Cartoon network, and it plays like four times every Saturday

take that as you will


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 9, 2010)

I want Alexandra Daddario to play Orohime


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 9, 2010)

Moonwalker said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!! They have the power to out-troll Kubo!!!!!!!!!!



I rather wait and see how it turns out before making a harsh decision about it BUT I do say this:
I hope it won't turn out like DBE or Negima.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> .....no



you mad?:ho





Superrazien said:


> I want Alexandra Daddario to play Orohime



boobs arn't big enough, plus she doesn't look stupid cute enough. orohime needs to be played by someone more innocent looking.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 9, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> you mad?:ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boobs hasn't been an issue in Hollywood for a long time lol. Its not like shes going to have nude scenes, plenty of ways to make her boobs look bigger.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 9, 2010)

How about her for Orihime?
I think her name was Cecilia Cara.


----------

